#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Учителя Кагью в России

## Балла

Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает: 
- Могут ли последователи одной традиции получать лунги у Учителей другой традиции?
- Например, Дзогчен у Кагью или наоборот?
- Приезжают ли тибетские Учителя линии Кагью в Россию? Если да, то кто и когда? 
- Ходят ли последователи Кагью на лекции учителей других традиций?

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает: 
> - Могут ли последователи одной традиции получать лунги у Учителей другой традиции?


Лунг от Учителя Кагью, Сакья, Ньингма или Гелуг в любом случае исходит от Будды Шакьямунни, различаются только линии передачи. 

Также как вся Дхарма исходит от одного источника, только различными путями.

В России не так уж доступно Учение, чтобы перебирать харчами "свой - не свой" если выпала возможность его получить. 

Несектантская позиция имеет больше плюсов по сравнению с замыканием на своей традиции. Если вы начнете изучать тексты других школ, то увидите (в будушем) что они по сути не противоречат вашей и естественно сможете развить уважение к практикам других Буддийских традиций. 

Не бывает Отречение или Бодхичита Кагью, в каждой традиции это подлинные Отречение и Бодхичита.  

Тувинский Лама традиции Гелуг пришедший из любопытства в Красноярский центр АП увидел на стене фотографию 16-го Кармапы, и наклонившись дотронулся своей головой до ног Кармапы на фотографии.  

Для меня это был хороший урок внесектантского мышления, чего и вам желаю.  :Wink:

----------


## Ирина

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает: 
> - Могут ли последователи одной традиции получать лунги у Учителей другой традиции?
> - Например, Дзогчен у Кагью или наоборот?
> - Приезжают ли тибетские Учителя линии Кагью в Россию? Если да, то кто и когда? 
> - Ходят ли последователи Кагью на лекции учителей других традиций?


В буддизме, если вы заметили, нет запретов. Можно всё, если вы осознаете последствия своих действий телом, речью и умом. Но есть советы и рекомендации. В каждой школе - свои,  + у каждого Учителя Ваджраяны есть свои уточнения к ним. Задавайте вопросы своему Учителю, так традиционно поступали ученики в школах Ваджраяны и, думаю, мы от них не сильно отличаемся.

----------


## Fat

> - Ходят ли последователи Кагью на лекции учителей других традиций?


Хожу

----------


## Вова Л.

> - Могут ли последователи одной традиции получать лунги у Учителей другой традиции?


Могут. Читал не помню где, но, кажется у Калу Ринпоче - так и было сказано, что не важно, дает ли посвящения учитель нингма, или кагью, или другой традиции. Главное, это иметь посвящения на практику, которую делаешь. Ну и понятно, что учитель должен быть аутентичным, если это какой-то дядя Вася с водокачки, про которого никто не знает, то нужно хорошенько подумать.

----------


## Karma Dorje

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает: 
> - Могут ли последователи одной традиции получать лунги у Учителей другой традиции?
> - Например, Дзогчен у Кагью или наоборот?
> - Приезжают ли тибетские Учителя линии Кагью в Россию? Если да, то кто и когда? 
> - Ходят ли последователи Кагью на лекции учителей других традиций?


На тому подобный вопрос по поводу лунгов - мне бы сначала с еми лунгами чо есть управиться (в смысле довести дело до конца лунги на Нендро и пр), а потом уже по очередно принимать следующие лунги, точно также как и при еде. Будете все сразу заказывать? а кушать в течении года? (я думаю все протухнет попросту).  А так конечно же можете принимать сколько хотите лунгов, обетов (с этим осторожно, чобы решение было осознанным и зря не пришлось их всех сразу нарушать как было у моего друга, поехал наполучал лунгов, посвящений, целый букет обетов принял, все 5 по моему точно мирских, и не справился, потом руку поднял и резко на все отпустил).  Берите в свое удовольствие, по мере возможностей и способностей.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Сами ламы помимо своей традиции изучают и другие. Например, мой коренной лама (Дрикунг Кагью) некоторое время обучался у ламы линии Ньингма. Далай-лама (Гелуг) изучал и получал посвящения Дзогчен, а потом и сам стал их давать.
Линии - это только разные методы, ведущие к просветлению. Кому-то хватает 1, а кто-то захочет изучать и практиковать все 4. Лишь бы на благо!

----------


## Karma Dorje

> Сами ламы помимо своей традиции изучают и другие. Например, мой коренной лама (Дрикунг Кагью) некоторое время обучался у ламы линии Ньингма. Далай-лама (Гелуг) изучал и получал посвящения Дзогчен, а потом и сам стал их давать.
> Линии - это только разные методы, ведущие к просветлению. Кому-то хватает 1, а кто-то захочет изучать и практиковать все 4. Лишь бы на благо!


Совмещать конечно же можно, вот я кстати, по некоторым вопросам для уточнения упорядочивания обращаюсь к сакьяпинским источникам. И т.д. ест-но в силу своих возможностей. До Кагью перечитал многое что из Гелуг и никаких противоречий не вижу. "Учение Будды  это общее, это самое главное, а различные его направления, словно узоры, украшения к нему." (с) Е.С. Гьялва Тхайе Дордже

----------


## Балла

> В буддизме, если вы заметили, нет запретов. Можно всё, если вы осознаете последствия своих действий телом, речью и умом. Но есть советы и рекомендации. В каждой школе - свои,  + у каждого Учителя Ваджраяны есть свои уточнения к ним. Задавайте вопросы своему Учителю, так традиционно поступали ученики в школах Ваджраяны и, думаю, мы от них не сильно отличаемся.


Я принял Прибежище у Оле Нидала, но, согласитесь, сложно задавать ему вопросы, в надежде получить ответ,  с учетом его загрузки... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
А вопросов возникает масса...

----------


## Балла

> Могут. Читал не помню где, но, кажется у Калу Ринпоче - так и было сказано, что не важно, дает ли посвящения учитель нингма, или кагью, или другой традиции. Главное, это иметь посвящения на практику, которую делаешь. Ну и понятно, что учитель должен быть аутентичным, если это какой-то дядя Вася с водокачки, про которого никто не знает, то нужно хорошенько подумать.


Но тот же Оле Нидал говорил о следовании различным традициям: "... Одними  и  теми же словами (в них - традициях) могут быть обозначены разные понятия, и одно и то же понятие может быть обозначено разными словами..."
Отсюда, вероятно, есть риск неправильных трактовок воспринимающим? :Frown:

----------


## PampKin Head

> - Ходят ли последователи Кагью на лекции учителей других традиций?


Да. Специфика Линии. )

----------


## Вова Л.

> Но то же Оле Нидал говорил о следовании различным традициям: "... Одними  и  теми же словами (в них - традициях) могут быть обозначены разные понятия, и одно и то же понятие может быть обозначено разными словами..."
> Отсюда, вероятно, есть риск неправильных трактовок воспринимающим?


Я никогда не понимал, зачем он это говорит. Люди же не идиоты - разберутся, что где по-разному называется. Главное - это не отвергать то, что сразу не понятно, а пытаться разобраться.

----------


## Dechen Zangmo

Я вобще не понимаю, зачем люди  поделили Учителей на "наших" и "не наших"? Все Учителя передают Учения Будды. Так что ж делить в данной ситуации? У Учителей миссия такая, нести Учения Будды в народ. Кто хочет, тот и слушает. Вот только как это Учение преподносится, эта  ответвенность ложиться всецело на тех, кому вы доверили, и на переводчика в том числе.  :Wink:   А по сему, будьте внимательны при выборе Учителя, вот и вся недолга. Разве Учения Будды могут навредить?Ну если их только не правильно трактовать, наверное. Вкушайте нектар Учений и пытайтесь этот нектар преобразовать в нечто полезное для вас и всех, кто вас окружает. :Smilie:

----------


## Балла

> Да. Специфика Линии. )


Буду благодарен, если уточните - в чем специфика?  :Smilie:

----------


## Балла

> и поэтому надо слушать только Оле, чтобы не заблудится.


Согласен, слушать надо. Но как часто Вам это  удается -  два-три раза в год?  :Smilie:  
У ламы Оле напряженный график.
А вопросы возникают гораздо чаще и не всегда на них готовы ответить путешествующие учителя.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Буду благодарен, если уточните - в чем специфика?


Восточная Друкпа Кагью всегда была миксом Кагью и Нингма.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Аконг Тулку приезжал не так давно, он лама линии Кагью.

----------


## Fat

> Аконг Тулку приезжал не так давно, он лама линии Кагью.


И Нингма

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Никто пока, к сожалению, не ответил: Приезжают ли тибетские Учителя линии Кагью в Россию?


Приезжают. Нужно периодически смотреть в интернете на буддийских сайтах.

----------


## Балла

Буду смотреть!   :Smilie: 
Как сказано: "Спасение утопающих - дело рук самих утопающих!"
А так не хочется утонуть в Самсаре...   :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

На все изначальные вопросы треда отвечаю "да".

Получал передачи в четырех основных школах тибетскаго буддизма. Никакого смешения никогда не боялся. Мой Коренной Учитель из школы гелуг всегда благославлял на следование внесектарным путем. Кагьюпинцам знакомым всегда говорю одну простую вещь - Будды друг другу не мешают! А теперь вспомните выражение Кармапы 16-го - "Будь, как Будда, пока не станешь Буддой!", и все станет ясно. Вот поэтому у меня ничего не перемешивается (чего так боятца обычно кагьюпинцы), но есть взаимная польза :Smilie: .

----------


## куру хунг

> Если бы Мила вместо полного доверия к Марпе (который исправно выставлял его за дверь со всех своих посвящений) начал метаться по Тибету в поисках поучений и лунгов


 Так он метался, метался и ещё как метался прежде чем попасть к Марпе. Равно как и сам Марпа и Наропа и т . д.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так он метался, метался и ещё как метался прежде чем попасть к Марпе. Равно как и сам Марпа и Наропа и т . д.


Собственно, и после встречи с Марпой  была история побега  к Нгокпа Чодору (подложным письмом и попыткой повеситься).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Одно дело искать коренного ламу, и совсем другое, - пытаться вырыть колодец, копая маленькие ямки по всему огороду. 
> 
> Кода все условия сошлись, есть связь с линией и ламой, то чего еще искать?


Читайте намтар Миларепы. Эпизод оставления Марпы и получение учения у Нгокпа Чодора (ученика Марпы)... Была фальсификация письма, Дагмема выкрала четки Марпы и дала Миларепе, чтобы последний мог объяснить, почему он пришел за учениями к Чодору...

----------


## PampKin Head

> А еще хотел покончить с жизнью самоубийством. Неужели тоже будем пробовать? 
> 
> Извините, Вы это о чем? Что этот случай перечеркивает преданность Миларепы? Или что мне надо руководствоваться этим прецедентом в вопросе, принимать или не принимать посвящения других линий?
> 
> Вольному воля. Я высказал исключительно свое личное мнение на заданный автором темы вопрос. Дискутировать не намерен. Мои наилучшие пожелания всем участникам обсуждения.


Вы не свое мнение высказали.  :Wink:  Это мнение Оле Нидала.

Если преданность  - "это копать колодец, где сказали", то да... перечеркивает. Потому что "колодец копать бросил" и отправился туда, где считал, что "колодец там копать" будет эффективнее.

Чем вам руководствоваться - ваше личное дело.

----------


## Баюн

> Чем вам руководствоваться - ваше личное дело.


Благодарю. К сожалению должен признать, что мои посты в этой теме были ошибкой. Не взыщите строго, я ее исправил.

----------


## Балла

> Вы не свое мнение высказали.  Это мнение Оле Нидала.
> 
> Если преданность  - "это копать колодец, где сказали", то да... перечеркивает. Потому что "колодец копать бросил" и отправился туда, где считал, что "колодец там копать" будет эффективнее.
> 
> Чем вам руководствоваться - ваше личное дело.


Вот интересно - окажись любой из нас на месте Миларепы в тот момент - как бы он поступил? Если бы вы сами строили те дома, а потом их разбирали, а в "благодарность" за это вас вышвыривали бы с посвящений, или вытаскивали за волосы с бранью, надавав тумаков - как бы поступил каждый из нас?
Это мы сейчас "мудрые", поскольку знаем, зачем это делал Марпа.  :Smilie:  
А тогда, в той ситуации...? 
Это нужно быть либо продвинутым -  уровня Марпы, чтобы понимать - да, все это во благо! 
Либо быть фанатиком веры, что на мой взгляд, нисколько не лучше другой крайности - атеизма. И то и другое равноудалено от Срединного Пути.
Либо быть мазохистом, чтобы это нравилось.
Видимо, Миларепа не принадлежал ни к одной из этих групп.
Поэтому он ушел.
А как бы поступили вы?  :Wink:

----------


## куру хунг

> Вот интересно - окажись любой из нас на месте Миларепы в тот момент - как бы он поступил? Если бы вы сами строили те дома, а потом их разбирали, а в "благодарность" за это вас вышвыривали бы с посвящений, или вытаскивали за волосы с бранью, надавав тумаков - как бы поступил каждый из нас?
> Это мы сейчас "мудрые", поскольку знаем, зачем это делал Марпа.  
> А тогда, в той ситуации...? 
> Это нужно быть либо продвинутым -  уровня Марпы, чтобы понимать - да, все это во благо! 
> Либо быть фанатиком веры, что на мой взгляд, нисколько не лучше другой крайности - атеизма. И то и другое равноудалено от Срединного Пути.
> Либо быть мазохистом, чтобы это нравилось.
> Видимо, Миларепа не принадлежал ни к одной из этих групп.
> Поэтому он ушел.
> А как бы поступили вы?


 Все мозги разбил на части, 
 Все извилины заплёл.

 Короче Склифасовский, ежели вы думаете что круче Милы и враз определяете где копать колодец, то вперёд.
 Но вопрос, а чё вы тут делаете? И чё нас недоумков терзаете своими вопросами?
 Все остальные пытаются маленькие ямки рыть в поисках источника.
 Нам это кажеться надёжнее.

----------


## Балла

> Благодарю. К сожалению должен признать, что мои посты в этой теме были ошибкой. Не взыщите строго, я ее исправил.


Не обижайтесь!  :Smilie:  В спорах, то бишь форумах - рождается истина. Говорят, правда, там же она и умирает... :Wink:

----------


## Балла

> Все мозги разбил на части, 
>  Все извилины заплёл.
> 
>  Короче Склифасовский, ежели вы думаете что круче Милы и враз определяете где копать колодец, то вперёд.
>  Но вопрос, а чё вы тут делаете? И чё нас недоумков терзаете своими вопросами?
>  Все остальные пытаются маленькие ямки рыть в поисках источника.
>  Нам это кажеться надёжнее.



Зачем же говорить за всех? Как я понял, не все пытаются рыть ямки, кто-то пытается  копать колодец.
Почему же такой простой вопрос  вызывает у Вас такую бурю эмоций?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот интересно - окажись любой из нас на месте Миларепы в тот момент - как бы он поступил? Если бы вы сами строили те дома, а потом их разбирали, а в "благодарность" за это вас вышвыривали бы с посвящений, или вытаскивали за волосы с бранью, надавав тумаков - как бы поступил каждый из нас?
> Это мы сейчас "мудрые", поскольку знаем, зачем это делал Марпа.  
> А тогда, в той ситуации...? 
> Это нужно быть либо продвинутым -  уровня Марпы, чтобы понимать - да, все это во благо! 
> Либо быть фанатиком веры, что на мой взгляд, нисколько не лучше другой крайности - атеизма. И то и другое равноудалено от Срединного Пути.
> Либо быть мазохистом, чтобы это нравилось.
> Видимо, Миларепа не принадлежал ни к одной из этих групп.
> Поэтому он ушел.
> А как бы поступили вы?


Я бы поступил... как Речунгпа. 

Для чего писал про Милу... Даже один из основателей Линии Кагью не подходит под искрометную доктрину о "рытье колодцев в одном месте"... Жизнь немного сложнее рассказов про то, что 2+2=4.

----------


## Fatah

Позвольте процитировать слова ЕС Далай Ламы, как раз дочитываю Комментарии на 37 практик Бодхисаттвы. 

"....Я уверен, что никто в этом собрании буддистов и небуддистов не придерживается сверхсложных, непостижимых философских воззрений, однако среди пришедших сюда сегодня могут оказаться последователи традиции ньингма, осознающие себя лишь как ньингмапа и поэтому не особо заинтересованные в получении учений от представителя школы гелуг. Когда же учение даётся мастером традиции ньингма, присутствующие на нём последователи школы гелуг могут испытывать к учителю неприязнь на том же основании. Они предпочитают не прислушиваться к его словам, усматривая в них "ньингмапинское влияние", хотя на деле его искусные наставления могут оказаться весьма полезными для их умов. Такой подход явно указывает на отсутствие у слушающих различающего сознания. 

Вполне естественно, что люди часто предпочитают следовать одной определённой традиции, когда дело касается их практики, но это уже другой вопрос. Я не одобряю людей, упрямо цепляющихся лишь за свою традицию, когда речь идёт об отношении к Учению в целом. Наверняка кое-кто приехал сюда в надежде услышать изложение Поэтапного пути, и я уверен, что многие из них были разочарованы, узнав, что вместо этого им предстоит слушать учения "37 практик бодхисаттвы". 

Этот конкретный пример того, как вместо стремления к полному вхождению в Дхарму в сознании нашем зачастую доминирует склонность к предубеждённости. Мыслить в разделяющих терминах: "Они такие, а мы — эдакие" среди практикующих Дхарму — пагубная, отравляющая сознание тенденция. Стольких людей она ввергает в низшие рождения! Очень важно поэтому иметь мудрый, различающий ум. Вы меня понимаете? ........"

Не знаю, "в авторитете" ли сейчас у АП ЕС Далай Лама, вобщем, там тоже все меняется.... но в то время , когда я туда ходила, на эту фразу был бы ответ--"Конечно, Далай Лама хочет все школы подгрести под себя! Он любит всех уравнивать и смешивать"  :Wink: 

Что касается меня, я получаю поучения от разных Лам и это мне нисколько не мешает, наоборот. Что и собираюсь делать в дальнейшем.

----------


## Karma Dorje

Могу с большой степенью уверенности предположить, что "блуждание" (принятие поучений, прибежищ, лунгов, обетов, абхишек и пр. от разных Лам) говорит о том, что у вас пока в вашей жизни нет корня, а значит нет роста, нет жизни (в плане самосовершенсвования) Дхармы, вас носит словно ветер..., не знаее того, о ком пел Марпе Пайндапа в своей песне такими словами:

"Среди будд трех времен. Владыка гуру - корень всех сидхи. Что до высшей нирманакайи, то если ты распознаешь его как пространство, то поймешь нерожденную истину. Если ы распознаешь его как солнце, то обретешь всеохваывающее великое сострадание. Если ты распознаешь его как луну, о развеешь срадания, вызванное клешами. Если ты распознаешь его как океан, то обретешь высшее непоколебимое самадхи. Если ты распознаешь его как драгоценность, твои желания и надежды исполнятся сами собой. Если ты распознаешь его как капитана корабля, он доставит тебя к драгоценному острову Освобождения. Если ы распознаешь его как полководца, он подавит атаки врагов - превратных воззрений. Если ты распознаешь его как меч, то разрубишь путы обусловленности (рассудочным мышлением). Если ты распознаешь его как колесо, то постигнешь исину не впадения в крайности (этернализма и нигилизма). Если ты распознаешь его как льва, о победишь диких зверей цепляния и обусловленности. Если ты распознаешь его как слона, то освободишься от ужасных мар. Если ты распознаешь его как коня, он доставит тебя в царство нирваны."

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Могу с большой степенью уверенности предположить, что "блуждание" (принятие поучений, прибежищ, лунгов, обетов, абхишек и пр. от разных Лам) говорит о том, что у вас пока в вашей жизни нет корня, а значит нет роста, нет жизни (в плане самосовершенсвования) Дхармы, вас носит словно ветер...,



Процитирую Гарчена Ринпоче ("Махамудра Джигтен Сумгена"):
"Есть такие учителя, у которых было много коренных учителей. Например, среди знаменитых великих учителей был Другтунг Кунсанг Гьяб. Он считал своими коренными учителями пятьсот лам.Он почитал коренным учителем любого, кто дал ему какое-либо учение, хотя бы состоящее из одной многозначительной фразы. Поскольку это связано с причиной и следствием, он признавал такого человека своим коренным учителем..."

Но от себя добавлю: очень важно, когда коренной учитель действительно является корнем, опорой, прибежищем. Хотя связь может присутствовать и с другими ламами.

----------

Kamal (06.02.2011)

----------


## Karma Dorje

Ринчен Намгьял, полностью с вами согласен, даже если рассмотреть поняия "коренной лама", то даже тот, кто обучал грамматике (азбуке) в Тибете считался коренным Ламой, и любое неуважение к коренным Ламам создает кучу блоков в сознании на подсознательном уровне, и от этого успехи в практике не так успешны. И в этом отношении ЕСДЛ был одним из первых Лам, который открыл врата в Дхарму в постперестроечный период. Как и многие другие, и любое проявление неуважения к ним создает проблемы в практике, да и по жизни.  Но понимание сути вещей какими они являются на самом деле, это как отношение к данности - когда это не неплохо и не нехорошо, а ясность в т.ч. в происходящих процессах (относительных) просто необходимо, чо не всегда правильно воспринимается и в результате созревает в негативном кармическом плоде, в т.ч. и что касается полной не определенности, полной потерянности, и пр.
Но когда находишь Ламу, в котором видишь Будду и все что сказано в вышеприведенной песне, то как правило вопросы к кому идти, зачем идти, что слушать и т.д. и т.п. полностью отпадают.

----------


## Баюн

> Не обижайтесь!


Ну какие тут могут быть обиды??  :Smilie:   Только сожаление о времени, потраченном на расстройство наших друзей на пути. Я этого не хотел. 

Желаю всем больших успехов в практике, и непоколебимой уверенности на пути!

----------


## PampKin Head

Все начинается с неправильного применения слов.

Коренной гуру - это тот, кто актуально ознакамливает с изначальным состоянием (читай, абсолютная Бодхичитта)... Соответственно, только Арья-Бодхисаттва может это реально сделать, и поэтому его необходимо воспринимать, как Будду. 

Никогда учителей грамматики Цавей Ламами не считали, но с уважением относились.

----------


## Karma Dorje

> . Цечу Ринпоче рассказывал историю (я ее слышал со слов Оле), как у одного из его учеников были проблемы в практике. Цечу спросил, разрушал ли он связь с кем-то из своих учителей. Тот сказал, что нет. Тогда ринпоче спроисл "А кто тебя учил азбуке?". Ученик ответил, что это была одна очень вредная монахиня. Ринпоче сказал, что даже это может послужить причиной плохой праткики, так как в Тибете учитель азбуки - это один из первых, кто знакомит человека с Буддизмом, то есть тоже учитель. Когда этот человек наладил с ней отношения, то его праткика улучшилась (может, я что-то неправильно понял на английском, прошу поправить, кто эту историю слышал).


Вот в данном случае вот это имелось ввиду. Да спасибо за поправку, речь идет об уважении (не разрушении связи с кем-то из учителей).

----------


## Дима Спицын

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает: 
> - Могут ли последователи одной традиции получать лунги у Учителей другой традиции?
> - Например, Дзогчен у Кагью или наоборот?
> - Приезжают ли тибетские Учителя линии Кагью в Россию? Если да, то кто и когда? 
> - Ходят ли последователи Кагью на лекции учителей других традиций?


Если вы определились с выбором учителя, а значит и школы, которую он представляет, то тогда необязательно практиковать методы других школ, которые дают другие учителя. Сам Лама Оле чётко разделяет традиции и методы, я много раз слышал от него слова: "мы это не используем", и он не читает нужным передавать много аспектов даже нашей линии:

" (Вопрос) - В Элисте Лама Цечу дал посвящения в Кхорло Демчога, Качаба Дордже, Дордже Чанга и Белую Тару, но мы не успели записать их мантры. Как нам быть, у кого спросить?
 - (Лама Оле) Говорите КАРМАПА ЧЕННО. Это просто разные аспекты одного и того же, у них всегда одна и та же суть. Лучше углубиться в одном месте, чем царапать поверхность во многих мествх. Для нас различные Будда-аспекты - это разные грани ума Ламы".

Или, например, делая призывания Махакалы, автоматически делаете практику на всех защитников.

Впрочем, если вы способны любых учителей воспринимать как излучения вашего Коренного, тогда может и можно на лекцию Ситу съездить, ради интереса  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если вы определились с выбором учителя, а значит и школы, которую он представляет, то тогда необязательно практиковать методы других школ, которые дают другие учителя. Сам Лама Оле чётко разделяет традиции и методы, я много раз слышал от него слова: "мы это не используем", и он не читает нужным передавать много аспектов даже нашей линии:
> 
> " (Вопрос) - В Элисте Лама Цечу дал посвящения в Кхорло Демчога, Качаба Дордже, Дордже Чанга и Белую Тару, но мы не успели записать их мантры. Как нам быть, у кого спросить?
>  - (Лама Оле) Говорите КАРМАПА ЧЕННО. Это просто разные аспекты одного и того же, у них всегда одна и та же суть. Лучше углубиться в одном месте, чем царапать поверхность во многих мествх. Для нас различные Будда-аспекты - это разные грани ума Ламы".
> 
> Или, например, делая призывания Махакалы, автоматически делаете практику на всех защитников.
> 
> Впрочем, если вы способны любых учителей воспринимать как излучения вашего Коренного, тогда может и можно на лекцию Ситу съездить, ради интереса


Я что то не понял, зачем было тогда получать вышеперечисленные посвящения? Эдак можно было не ездить в Элисту и просто говорить КАРМАПА ЧЕННО.

----------

Майя Син (05.12.2010)

----------


## Дима Спицын

> Я что то не понял, зачем было тогда получать вышеперечисленные посвящения? Эдак можно было не ездить в Элисту и просто говорить КАРМАПА ЧЕННО.


Читал я, по-моему у Шамара, что если у вас не слишком много времени для практики, то лучше всего делать медитацию на 16-го Кармапу. КАРМАПА ЧЕННО rulez forever!

Хотя Шамар рекомендует своим ученикам по 2 часа медитации в день, так что у "олеистов" может быть другой расклад  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Спицын

В Элисте мои знакомые получили посвящение на практику вызывания дождя. Вот от этого бы я не отказался!

----------


## Калдэн

> В Элисте мои знакомые получили посвящение на практику вызывания дождя. Вот от этого бы я не отказался!


 Простите , Вы -  фермер ?  Наверно  у вас часто засуха  ? 

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Kamal (06.02.2011)

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

2Карма Дорже:

ИМХО, разделение Учителей на близких и дальних говорит об отсутствии равностности, обусловленности личностным восприятием Учителей отнюдь не как Будд (иначе бы не было подобных "казусов") и отсутствием истинного понимания природы Учения. Если практег боится возникновения смешения в голове, значит его голова уже полна мешанины :Smilie: )), если речь идет о тантре - ведт это учение единства причины и плода :Smilie: .

----------

Майя Син (05.12.2010)

----------


## Karma Dorje

4 Nandzed Dorje: 
С чего вы взяли, что я говорил о разделении учителей на близких и дальних? А по тексту (контексту) получается наоборот об уважении и пр. Чего я кстати не наблюдаю у не любителей ОН (Оле Нидала). Никакого смешения в голове нет, так как в воде осадки оседают и остается только кристально чистая, кристально ясная вода :-).

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

А я, кстати, как раз из числа любителей наставлений Оле :Smilie: ))




> А по тексту (контексту) получается наоборот об уважении и пр.


Ага, особенно вот этот ваш пост:




> Сообщение от Karma Dorje
> Представляю себе такую картину, допустим в М. приехал Учитель одной из линий, и на этом заседании присутствуют последователи всех буддийских учений, на следующий день эстафету принимает другой учитель проводит курс, принимает у прибывших обеты, дает лунги поучения, комментарии, абхишеки и т.д., затем третий, четвертый... (в такой последовательности: Хинаяна, Махаяна, Ваджраяна ... и т.д.) Все абсолютно счастливы, все улыбаются, смеются. Учителя также друг у друга получают лунги, передачи и т.п. Объясняют практический курс - каждый о своих Деревах Прибежищах, и т.п., все на это получают лунги и начинают делать Простирания допустим сначала на Древо прибежище Гелуг один день на следующий на Древо Прибежище Кагью, ..., Сакья, Ньингма..., все перемешивается, сливается... Хором поют пуджи Махакалы, медитируют на 16-го Кармапу, Ясный Свет, Чод, и пр и т.д. Смеяст и танцуя все расходятся по домам, с криками Кармапа Ченно, Ом мани пеме хунг, Ом мани падме хунг, и т.д. Постепенно всё стихает и каждый по своему устремлению, кому как нравится выбирает себе практики факультативно и посещает разные центры... О посещении разных центров очень хорошо у Друкпа Кюнле сказано, на вскидку че то там по моему, там делают то, тут то, в Кагью пьют пиво, там читают/декламируют тексты ну и т.д. (кто помнить может дополнить под рукой текста нет)
> Ба! Какая благодать!


Это вас от большого уважения так пере.....?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Мое имхо: пройдет время, практика устаканится, и станет яснее, что именно вам нужно получать, и у кого.

Ну а если найдете своего сердечного учителя, то многие вопросы автоматически снимутся.

Не нужно себя искуственно ограничивать, у нас и так полно ограничений.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> у Друкпа Кюнле сказано, на вскидку че то там по моему, там делают то, тут то, в Кагью пьют пиво, там читают/декламируют тексты ну и т.д.


Нет таких высказываний у Друкпы Кюнле. Кстати, Друкпа Кюнле обрёл реализацию, практикуя методы Дрикунг Кагью, т.е. махамудру и дзогчен одновременно. Специфика школы (о чём тут уже Пампкин упомянул). 

Прежде чем распивать чанг, Друкпа Кюнле в 7 лет принял монашество, полностью отдавшись практике Дхармы, а к 25 годам овладел всеми мирскими и духовными науками и стал сиддхой. Если бы он начал с пива и прочего расслабона, боюсь, получилось бы примерно то же, что мы регулярно видим в пятницу вечером в московском метро.  :Embarrassment: 

Обретя реализацию, он бродил по всей стране и посещал самые разные монастыри, совершенно не обращая внимание на линии и прочие ярлыки. Конкретно над Карма Кагью, кстати, он стебался так:
_В вашем монастыре
С чёрной горой позади,
Чёрным озером перед входом,
Чёрной крышей над главным строением.
Чёрным и сумрачным залом собраний,
Монахами, что выглядят подобно чёрным собакам,
Управляющим с чёрным лицом,
Ламой с чёрной короной,
Чёрным Защитником Учения
И женщинами с чёрными волосами внизу - 
В этом месте с девятью плохими предзнаменованиями
Я не хочу больше оставаться._

В Тибете декламацией священных текстов и дебатами занимались во всех монастырях, даже в бонских. Лёгкое ячменное пиво было одним из основных напитков, и пили его все, кто не придерживался монашеских обетов. Выражение "В кагью пьют пиво" принадлежит Оле Нидалу. Обычно оно употребляется на публичных лекциях в таком контексте:
- В чём разница между дзогчен и махамудрой?
- Никакой разницы, просто кагьюпинцы предпочитают пиво, а дзогченовцы - водку.
Или:
- Никакой разницы. Просто в кагью пьют пиво после медитации, а в дзогчен - перед.

Впрочем, иногда он отвечает серьёзно. Чувство юмора у Нидала хорошее. Беда в том, что у многих его СНГ-шных учеников как раз проблемы с юмором: все эти мимолётные шуточки поднимаются на знамя как "афоризмы житейской мудрости". Так относятся к каждому слову Оле - и всё чаще в реале и виртуале встречаешь людей, каждое высказывание которых можно разобрать по цитатам, с указанием на страницы книг Нидала. Людей, которых *отучили думать, а не научили*, потому что вместо головы у них органчик с набором готовых фраз.

Что это? Пережитки советского тоталитаризма? Или глубже - косной и неэффективной крестьянской общины? Словом, пресловутая русская соборность (читай "стадность" ) и "глубина русского ума"? Мне этот способ мышления совершенно непонятен. Вот приезжают с лекциями западные "путешествующие учителя" - Франк, Карол, Тадеуш, Жужа. Действительно "взрослые, самостоятельные люди", какими всех и призывает быть Оле. Думающие люди, интересные, никогда не говорящие шаблонными фразами. И сразу видно, что кому-то и учение Нидала пошло на пользу...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> "(Вопрос) - В Элисте Лама Цечу дал посвящения в Кхорло Демчога, Качаба Дордже, Дордже Чанга и Белую Тару, но мы не успели записать их мантры. Как нам быть, у кого спросить?


Дима, во-первых, Цечу всегда на массовых мероприятиях передавал так называемые посвящения-благословления без обязательств и лунги на мантры этих божеств. Это делается обычно для установления благой связи с Линией Передачи, этими "божествами" и порождает благую причину для того, чтобы практиковать их садханы в будущем. В Польше Кармапа тоже давал посвящения-благословения в различные будда-аспекты и всегда при этом добавлял, что это всего лишь благословление, а не полный ванг.

В этом году Кармапа в Хельсинки особенно подчеркнул этот момент, что получать посвящения-благословения - это, конечно, хорошо, но кто хочет практиковать на более глубоком уровне должен после окончания практики нендро получить полное посвящение (с обязательством практиковать каждый день), например, в Чакрасамвару.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Что касается смешивания различных передач и «копания колодцев».  :Smilie: 

Сам я не сторонник смешивания тантрических передач и не считаю, что чем больше посвящений, тем лучше. Окей! Возможно, это – мое ограничение, но я убежден, не стоит получать тантрическое посвящение, не имея серьезного намерения практиковать, по типу «нехай будэ, в хозяйстве все пригодится». Нужно четко понимать, что когда вы получаете посвящение Тантры или даже просто учение Сутры (как об этом писал Джамген Контрул в «Светоче Уверенности»), вы вступаете в особые отношения с учителем и ваши самайи должны храниться в безупречной чистоте, ибо малейшее «осквернение» этих отношений может негативно повлиять на практику и реализацию. 

Наученный горьким опытом раскола Линии Карма Кагью, я ни за что не стал бы получать посвящение от ламы, к которому у меня нет полного доверия или в отношении которого у меня есть хотя бы малейшие сомнения. В этом я следую словам Топги Ринпоче, бывшего секретаря Румтека, назначенного лично 16-м Кармапой, и доверенного лица Karmapa Charitable Trust, не допустившего растаскивания «под шумок» драгоценных реликвий Линии, за что «ситупинцы» обвиняли его во всех смертных грехах. Он в одном из предсмертных интервью сказал, что за всю свою жизнь он получал посвящения только от Е.С. 16-го Кармапы и Е.С. Шамарпы, и поэтому теперь его совесть и самайи чисты.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Наученный горьким опытом раскола Линии Карма Кагью, я ни за что не стал бы получать посвящение от ламы, к которому у меня нет полного доверия или в отношении которого у меня есть хотя бы малейшие сомнения. В этом я следую словам Топги Рипоче, бывшего секретаря Румтека, назначенного лично 16-м Кармапой, и доверенного лица Karmapa Charitable Trust, не допустившего растаскивания «под шумок» драгоценных реликвий Линии, за что «ситупинцы» обвиняли его во всех смертных грехах.


Начали за здравие - кончили за упокой. Дима, между нами - по вопросу раскола линии вы, к сожалению, черпаете информацию только из одного источника, но чтобы делать какие-то заявления по этому поводу нужно выслушать и другую сторону, а у сторонников Ургьен Тинлея аргументы очень даже сильные (имхо).

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Сам я не сторонник смешивания тантрических передач и не считаю, что чем больше посвящений, тем лучше. Окей! Возможно, это – мое ограничение


И эти ограничения подробно разбирает Намкай Норбу Ринпоче в "Беседах в Конвее", объясняя, что кроме ограниченности и сектантства за этим ничего не стоит...

Вы _смешали_ две проблемы в одной фразе. Никто не говорит, что чем больше посвящений, тем лучше. Хотя тот же Кармапа XVI давал множество различных учений и посвящений. Получать лучше то, что тебе необходимо для практики в данный момент, а не просто коллекционировать ванги. С другой стороны, неизвестно, когда понадобится та или иная практика, и глупо сознательно отказываться от драгоценной возможности получить посвящение и благословение у выдающегося учителя. Не так уж часто они приезжают, и не так уж много даётся вангов в СНГ.

А думать: "О, это лама не моей линии, *поэтому* я не хочу у него получать ванг", - это чистой воды сектантство, против которого и выступили Джамгон Конгтрул I, Чогьюр Лингпа и Кхьенце Вангпо, основав риме. Как раз *не мифическое "смешивание", а замкнутость угрожает продолжению линии передачи,  потому что создаёт искусственные препятствия для распространения Знания*. Ведь именно поэтому и было создано риме: принятый тогда в Тибете сектантский подход приводил к потере драгоценных учений о природе ума, и трое великих лам разных школ забили тревогу.

Если бы отцы-основатели нынешних четырёх главных школ тибетского буддизма не "смешивали передачи", этих школ попросту не было бы.  :Smilie:  Когда Падмасамбхава, а через 300 лет Марпа "коллекционировали" абхишеки,  :Cool:  не было ни школ в нынешнем виде, ни каких-то замкнутых на себя линий передачи.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Наученный горьким опытом раскола Линии Карма Кагью


Пафос-то какой - можно подумать, что Вы при этом расколе присутствовали или лично участвовали.  :Smilie: 




> растаскивания «под шумок» драгоценных реликвий Линии.


И чему же Вас научил "горький опыт", если Вы повторяете эту глупую клевету в адрес практически всей монашеской сангхи Карма Кагью (кроме Шамарпы с учениками да ещё пары монастырей)? Вам никогда не казалось странным: практически все ринпоче школы вдруг стали "предателями" и китайскими наймитами, один Шамарпа - носитель истины? Вы серьёзно считаете, что Тенга Ринпоче, пхову в передаче которого вы практикуете, или Ситу Ринпоче,  у которого Нидал получил Шесть Йог Наропы и кучу вангов, думают только о том, как бы продать бриллианты из чёрной короны и распилить бабло?  :EEK!:  Чего тогда стоит ваша пхова?  :Confused:

----------


## Dechen Zangmo

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....667#post175667

----------


## Кагьюпа

На мой взгляд, ОЧЧеннь ясно говорится в биографии Джамьянга Кхьенце Вангпо, написанной Великим Джамгён Конгтрулом:

"Обычно многие люди [впутываются в] нескончаемые пылкие, но в то же время краткосрочные утверждения и отрицания философских систем. В частности, в своего рода сектантство типа рангтонга (самопутоты) и жэнтонга (инопустоты), хватая [других] за шею, словно хотят её свернуть. Но когда этот Владыка [Джамьянг Кхьенце Вангпо] говорил об отдельных философских системах, он учил в очень прямой и легко доступной манере, не смешивая их терминологию, и в строгом соответствии с особым [подходом, присущим этой системе].
Он часто говорил:„В общем, суть, излагаемая во всех философских системах, есть подлинная природа всех явлений. Об этом сказано в сутрах Праджняпарамиты:„Природа явлений не есть объект познания”.
Более того, венец всех диалектиков Тибета, великий переводчик Нгог, считал, что не существует никакой основы для идей и представлений,– не только чего-то абсолютного, но даже маломальского объекта, который мог бы быть реальным объектом познания. Не важно, сколь глубоки мысли тех, кто может видеть только очевидную истину, если они не могут узреть окончательную фундаментальную природу. В том, что касается частичного относительного её постижения, есть много аргументаций и подтверждений, устанавливающих каждое понятие, которыми пользовались великие пандиты и сиддхи. Поэтому, если мы будем следовать своей определённой традиции, и таким образом обретём твёрдую опору в объяснениях святых мастеров [своей линии], то не будет никакой потребности в каком-либо экзальтированном сектанстве.
Если из-за того, что у нас нет ясного понимания учений своей линии, мы смешиваем разные понятия и философские системы, и просто тащимся за другими, пытаясь найти опору, то воззрение, медитация, действие и плод, о которых идёт речь во всех текстах, оказываются спутанными, подобно пряже у плохой вязальщицы. Поэтому наша неспособность аргументировано обосновать смысл, изложенный в текстах нашей традиции, означает, что у нас нет фундаментального доверия к учениям нашей собственной линии, и даже если мы захотим следовать философским системам других, [вследствие нашей гордости и предвзятости] мы не [позволим себе] этого сделать. Когда подлинные пандиты видят это, они могут только посмеяться над нами. Так что лучше всего утвердиться в своей собственной [традиции].!

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> И чему же Вас научил "горький опыт", если Вы повторяете эту глупую клевету в адрес практически всей монашеской сангхи Карма Кагью (кроме Шамарпы с учениками да ещё пары монастырей)?


Да нет Дмитрий это не клевета - это *факты*, которые вы упорно игнорируете и не хотите признавать. Есть очевидцы и свидетели попыток незаконно завладеть ценнейшими реликвиями со стороны Ситупы и его сторонников. Я доверяю прежде всего словам Цечу и других ближайших учеников 16-го Кармапы. И если бы не действия настоятеля и секретаря Румтека, вообще не известно в чьих бы руках они сейчас оказались.

----------

Silver (25.10.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> vs


_Опасаясь стать пьяным кутилой, я остался сам по себе._  :Big Grin: 
И где тут утверждение, что особенность школы Карма Кагью как таковой - распивание пива? Речь идёт о конкретном монастыре - Цурпху. И именно из-за низкой дисциплины среди монахов Кюнле оттуда ушёл быстрее, чем планировал, о чём в житии написано чёрным по белому. Сам он, прежде чем стать любителем пива, 18 лет посвятил обучению и ретритам.




> Лама Оле неоднократно предупреждал об этом ЕСДЛ





> Да нет Дмитрий это не клевета - это факты,


Опять органчик включился... В каком нидаловском журнале вы прочли об этих фактах? Вообще разговор шёл *об учителях кагью в России*. Дечен Цангмо привела ссылку об одном из таких учителей, а вы с Дмитрием, вместо того чтобы обратить на неё внимание, по-прежнему мусолите всем надоевшую жвачку: раскол в школе, несмешивание линий и "ошибки" Его Святейшества Далай-ламы (меня восхищают претензии людей, по сути едва успевших получить имя Карма Дордже  :Cool:  ). Повторение - мать учения: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....667#post175667

Вот ещё пара ссылок:
http://karmakagyu.ru/?pg=teachers
http://www.karmashideling.org/ru/buddhist_teachers
Аконг Ринпоче, Еше Лосал Ринпоче, Пхунцок Ринпоче, Донал Кридон - всё это учителя кагью, и они бывают в России довольно часто, некоторые регулярно.

----------


## Дима Спицын

> Дима, во-первых, Цечу всегда на массовых мероприятиях передавал так называемые посвящения-благословления без обязательств и лунги на мантры этих божеств.


Да это понятно, что лишнее благословение не помешает. Но читай внимательнее - я привёл этот пример, взятый из книги "Глубина славянского ума", чтобы показать позицию Ламы Оле - не обязательно скакать по всем традициям, чтобы найти какие-то наборы методов, скомбинировав которые начнёшь двигаться быстрее. Поскольку у нас в Алмазном Пути главное - учитель, то и самая особенная практика, естественно - Гуру-Йога.

Лично я считаю - надо делать Нёндро, ну впридачу ещё , скажем Будду Медицины и Ченрезига. Перед Пховой - Амитабу. Использовать мантры Манджушри и Зелёной Тары. Такой вот "альпинистский" пакет. Мне кажется, вполне для начала достаточно.

Хотя у кого-то могут быть сильные связи с различными аспектами "других" линий. Мы все поперемешаны - те, кто сейчас Кагью, в прошлой жизни могли быть Ньигма и т.д.

Так что, по большому счёту все правы, просто позиция Ламы Оле для ЕГО учеников такая.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> В каком нидаловском журнале вы прочли об этих фактах?


Посмотреть хронологию того, как развивались события, и почитать документы можно в основном здесь: http://www.karmapa-issue.org 




> Вообще разговор шёл об учителях кагью в России, а не о ваших пивных фантазиях на тему кагью


Возможно, но старый органчик сначала включился у тебя. 




> "ошибки" Его Святейшества Далай-ламы


Димитрий, ты прекрасно знаешь каким путем Ситупа заручился поддержкой Далай-ламы. 

Мыло-мочало начнем сначало? 

Во-первых, мне не хотелось бы сводить все в плоскость личных наездов и взаимных обвинений в фанатизме и зашоренности.  

Давай отбросим эмоциональную вовлеченность и просто трезво посмотрим фактам в лицо. 

Каким бы высоким ни был тулку, никаким титулом, никаким авторитетом не прикрыть и не оправдать реальные поступки. Как говорил Будда: «по делам человек становится "неприкасаемым" и по делам становится брамином (а не по праву рождения в браминской семье)».

Вы хочите фактов, их есть у меня!  :Smilie: 

1.	Собственно сама история начинается с письма-завещания, случайно обнаруженного Ситупой. Все кто знали почерк Кармапы и даже доверчивый Джамген Контрул и тот усомнился в его подлинности, когда увидели. Оно так и не было подвергнуто экспертизе, хотя даже невооруженным взглядом неспециалиста видно, что это не рука Кармапы. См. ссылку.

2.	Ситупа солгал, когда сказал, что сердце Кармапы опустилось в его ладонь. Все кто присутствовали на церемонии кремации знали и видели, что сердце выкатилось из костра к ногам другого ламы.

3.	Ситупа, когда узнал что произошло, схватил сердце Кармапы и утащил его в свою комнату. Настоятелю Румтека пришлось силой отобрать у него эту реликвию и запереть на замок. Опять клевета?

4.	Ты прекрасно знаешь каким способом Ситупа заручился поддержкой Далай-ламы. Они с Шераб Гьялцабом, послали в Дхармасалу факс, в котором говорилось, что все держатели Линии поддержали кандидата Ситупы. Что было ложью. Фактически они втянули Его Святейшество в свою авантюру, прикрывшись Его авторитетом. 

5.	И когда Е.С. дал добро, они склоняли других авторитетных лам ставить свои подписи под их кандидатом. Ну, кто же скажет «нет», если сам Далай-лама сказал «да». А тех, кто отказывались подписывать, запугивали и угрожали. Клевета?

6.	Наконец, стоит вспомнить каким «убойным» способом заставили самого Е.С.Шамарпу подписать документ о том, что он согласен признать кандидата Ситупы.

7.	Ну, и конечно монахов из Румтека никто не выгонял взашей и не захватывал монастырь силой. Это тоже клевета. 

Если все это клевета и наветы, то почему Ситупа и его соратники до сих пор не подали в суд на Томека и Шамарпу за клевету с их-то ресурсами?!

Вообще, Шамар Ринпоче саму процедуру сбора подписей в поддержку кандидата сравнил с басней про то, как звери выбирали царя. В одном лесу царем зверей был лев. И вот однажды пришел слон и сказал, что никакой лев не царь, а что он слон - царь зверей. Звери начали спорить, кто-то говорил, что царем всегда был лев, а кто-то поддерживал нового кандидата. Собрали зверсовет и начали решать кто же настоящий царь. Позвали черепаху как самую старую и авторитетную. Она сказала, что царем всегда считался лев. Но кто же может подтвердить авторитетность черепахи? Позвали черного ворона. Черный ворон сказал, что черепахе можно доверять. Но кто же может подтвердить авторитетность ворона? Позвали еще кого-то, потом еще и т.д. В итоге получилось, что царственность льва подтвердила мышь.  :Smilie: 

К чему это? Кармапа не нуждается в чьем-то подтверждении. Во все времена он сам себя узнавал и говорил: «Я - Кармапа» и проявлял соответствующую активность. Поэтому давай не будем уподобляться тем зверям...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

У меня никакой органчик не включается: я пишу свои мысли и своими словами. И, кстати, я как раз и обратил внимание, что *не все* ученики Оле страдают фанатизмом - ИМХО, это чисто русская болезнь. 




> Давай отбросим эмоциональную вовлеченность и просто трезво посмотрим фактам в лицо.


Интересно, ты отслеживаешь, что просто пересказываешь тезисы книги "Жулики в рясах"? Могу навскидку привести немало других ссылок с совершенно другой версией событий. И что? Как бы ни тасовать колоду обвинений, факты остаются фактами:
- ни один высокий лама из других линий не воспринимает Е.С. Ургьена Тринлея Дордже как китайскую марионетку, а значит, не разделяет главного тезиса нидаловской пропаганды; к обоим Кармапам относятся, как будто это два глаза на одном лице;
- подавляющее большинство кагьюпинских ринпоче, монахов и мирян-тибетцев не на стороне Шамарпы;
- в результате традиционный подход и методы линии кагью на Западе передаются только "ситупинской" стороной (беру в кавычки, потому что молодой Кармапа уже вошёл в силу и стал полноправным главой школы).

De facto шамаровская ветвь уже разделена - на тех, кто пытается учиться и практиковать по старинке, и на "сильных, неординарных личностей", ценящих секс, пиво и вечеринки (по-моему, как раз самое обычное времяпровождение; куда неординарнее и сильнее смотрятся Донал Кридон или Олег Поздняков, выдержавшие не один традиционный ретрит). Шамарпа вынужден смотреть на весь этот "мирской (sic!) буддизм, в котором нет правил и законов" сквозь пальцы, иначе он потеряет свою настоящую поддержку - западную паству Нидала. Так в моём непросветлённом восприятии выглядит этот расклад.




> Если все это клевета и наветы, то почему Ситупа и его соратники до сих пор не подали в суд на Томека и Шамарпу за клевету с их-то ресурсами?!


Всё очень просто.  :Smilie:  
1. Потому что они не знают, кто такой Томек.  :Smilie:  И в глаза не видели его книжонки. Они в большинстве своём типичные кагьюпинские ламы, то есть учёные и ретритчики со стажем; они плохо представляют, что такое чёрный пиар по-западному и понятия не имели, как активно Нидал поливал их грязью все эти годы. Забавно, но обвиняя всех тибетских ринпоче в какой-то подковёрной восточной политике, именно Нидал выглядит самым активным политиканом. Именно его АП политизирован донельзя.
2. Потому что в отличие от Шамарпы и Нидала они занимаются не политикой, а сохранением традиции Карма Кагью. Ты не поверишь, но в лекциях приезжающих в Россию лам кагью нет ни слова о расколе, тяжбах, которые Шамарпа регулярно устраивает в индийских судах, и прочем хламе. Только Дхарма. *ТЧК*

----------

Майя Син (05.12.2010)

----------


## Fat

Вопрос к представителям АП

Сейчас в Москве в центре Римэ дает учение кхенпо Карма Чочок (Khenpo Karma Chцchok). Насколько я понимаю этот лама представляет ту ветвь карма кагью, которая ближе к Шамару Ринпоче. Интересно, почему на вопрос о пребывании в Москве кармакагьюпинских учителей никто из представителей АП ничего не сказал о Карма Чочоке?

Может кто-нибудь, кто в курсе, разъяснит, кто пригласил этого ламу в Москву, и как вышло так, что в АП о нем не знают?

----------


## Fatah

> Какие то "темные" мысли у вас, товарищи Очень тяжело наверное с такими мыслями жить, да что там - практиковать тяжело. Такое ощущение, что кругом одни враги  Честно говоря я очень рад, что мне пришлось повстречать Ламу Оле, рассеивающего тьму неведенья и очень надеюсь на его приезд на свою малую родину. Здесь в диких варварских краях ему будет очень хорошо и очень удобно 
> 
> З.Ы. Я понял почему так негативно воспринимают Оле - он говорит правду, или не дает врать другим, а правда глаза режет... Хотя "правда" у всех своя



Я искренне люблю всех ребят из нашего центра АП и Оле Нидала, я  скучаю по ним, но в моей голове не укладывается так много вещей!
Наряду с позитивными личностями такие умозаключения!
 Ну не могу я при всей моей расположенности смириться с тем, когда говорят нехорошие слова  о ламах, у которых я тоже училась, или когда то, что я слышу от путешествующих учителей ,противоречит традиционной Дхарме.

Это свежий взгляд на буддизм или куда? :Smilie: )-пример пишу---
 Когда приезжал А. Койбагаров в центр--совсем не последнее лицо в АП  :Wink: )), прослушав пламенную речь его и то, как он попал а АП, очень захотелось мне задать вопрос "от фонаря"
--"Согласны ли Вы обменять все свои заслуги от практик за все эти годы,если бы вас попросили,---ради конкретного человека или людей вообще?" 

Вот вдохновил он меня на вопрос.. :Smilie: 

На что он засмеялся, с сочувствием посмотрел на меня и сказал--"Да, сильнО еще в людях влияние христианства в наших краях! То, что Вы сказали, звучит так сентиментально,.."

..............ну что сказать? человек не слышал о Бодхичитте? или может, я где то была не права?

----------

Майя Син (05.12.2010)

----------


## Fatah

В продолжение--
На самом деле, очень утомило все это..эта возня,грызня и разделение. Очень не хочется этого..
Хочется, мира, дружбы, сотрудничества, ЕДИНСТВА!
Буддистов и так мало.

Но и не хочется ошибаться----ведь разменная монета в данном случае--драгоценная человеческая жизнь. И Пункт Назначения---Освобождение. 
Тут--попал или промахнулся. :Frown:

----------


## Fat

> В продолжение--
> На самом деле, очень утомило все это..эта возня,грызня и разделение. Очень не хочется этого..
> Хочется, мира, дружбы, сотрудничества, ЕДИНСТВА!


Можно построить для себя некоторое представление о том каким должно (или не должно) быть идеальное буддийское сообщество и долго и с удовольствием сокрушаться и печалится о том, что реальность не соответствует нашим ожиданиям...

----------


## Fatah

Хм.., помоему Далай Лама всегда призывал к этому.
Что плохого в том , чтобы желать этого?

----------


## Вова Л.

*Дима Чабсунчин*

Все "факты", что Вы привели, к сожалению, непроверяемы - к кому упало сердце - кто ж знает (лично я не вижу причин верить Лопон Цечу, а не Ситу Ринпоче). Я вначале отвтил по пунктам на все то, что Вы написали, но потом вытер - не хочется, действительно, грызни. Если кратко, то вообще не понимаю, как можно верить книгам типа "жулики в рясах". Я ее читал, когда фактически безоговорочно доверял Оле, но прочитав понял - "если люди любыми способами хотят заставить меня поверить, что все не в ногу, а одни они в ногу, то что-то здесь не чисто", а потом узнал и позицию другой стороны и вижу, что она объективно сильнее.

----------

Майя Син (05.12.2010)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> У меня никакой органчик не включается: я пишу свои мысли и своими словами.


Да, ладно. Я и не собирался начинать, пока ты меня не втянул в этот диспут.  :Smilie: 

Я всего лишь высказал свое мнение, что я не стал бы учиться у ламы, в отношении которого у меня были бы малейшие сомнения и недоверие. Решать, кому доверять, у какого ламы учиться, у кого получать посвящения - это дело личной осознанности каждого буддиста. И именно в этот момент включился твой "органчик" о том, какие все "оленисты" - недалекие и убогие. 

Пример с Падмасамбхавой и Марпой, у которых было много учителей и  передач не показателен. Это - совершенной иной уровень способностей.




> - подавляющее большинство кагьюпинских ринпоче, монахов и мирян-тибетцев не на стороне Шамарпы;


Димитрий, мне все равно сколько буддистов поддерживают Шамарпу. Процесс узнавания Кармап – это внутренне дело Линии Карма Кагью и всегда осуществлялся в соответствии с традицией. Это – не демократические выборы и это не тот вопрос, который решается большинством голосов. В конце концов, они сами обо всем договорятся и решат без нас. 




> Нидалу нечего предложить, кроме своего "прогрессивного западного буддизма", который немцы уже называют с иронией ...


Набор "домашних" заготовок.  :Wink: 




> Нидалу некого послать с лекциями по своим центрам, кроме "путешествующих учителей". И даже если в KIBI или во французском ретритном центре найдутся люди, готовые учить, их не пустят в качестве учителей в нидаловские центры, поскольку такие опыты уже были и Нидалу не понравились. Традиционные ламы - Шамар Ринпоче, Цечу Ринпоче, Кармапа Тхайе Дордже появлялись в его западной вотчине довольно редко, практически в качестве живых реликвий, подтверждающих легитимность АП.


Ты, как обычно, передергиваешь, но мне это уже не интересно. Люди сами со временем разберутся, кто есть who.




> Всё очень просто.  
> 1. Потому что они не знают, кто такой Томек.  И в глаза не видели его книжонки.


Это - лукавство. Все они прекрасно знают и отслеживают. 




> 2. Потому что в отличие от Шамарпы и Нидала они занимаются не политикой, а сохранением традиции Карма Кагью. Ты не поверишь, но в лекциях приезжающих в Россию лам кагью нет ни слова о расколе, тяжбах, которые Шамарпа регулярно устраивает в индийских судах, и прочем хламе. Только Дхарма.


Тем не менее, Шамарпа действительно выигрывает суды, потому, что правда на его стороне. Он всего лишь исполняет волю своего Учителя.

Тебе не приходило в голову, зачем вдруг Кармапе понадобилось создавать специальный Фонд и передавать ему управление духовным и материальным наследием Линии? Разумеется, он предвидел, какая развернется борьба сразу после его ухода. Он назначил доверенными лицами и управляющими Фондом только тех, кому лично доверял, и именно эти люди спасли достояние Кармапы и не дали его растащить. 

Румтек был вероломно захвачен сторонниками Ситупы, а монахи были выставлены на улицу. Это - не клевета, это - факт. После долгого судебного разбирательства в Дели, суд постановил, что право на Румтек и собственность принадлежит Фонду, согласно письменному завещанию и воле Е.С. Гьялва Кармапы. И никакое моральное давление, никакие угрозы, ни деньги, не смогли склонить этих людей к предательству.

Кармапа завещал, что именно совет Фонда должен решить какому из кандидатов перейдет достояние и наследие Линии. Не так давно, совет Фонда решил, что этим кандидатом является Кармапа Тхайе Дордже. Finita la camedia!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Пример с Падмасамбхавой и Марпой, у которых было много учителей и  передач не показателен. Это - совершенной иной уровень способностей.


Нет. Это пример подхода, общепринятого в дотибетской Ваджраяне. Все учились друг у друга, свободно обменивались передачами и опытом, а не создавали школы или секты.




> Димитрий, мне все равно сколько буддистов поддерживают Шамарпу. Процесс узнавания Кармап – это внутреннее дело Линии Карма Кагью


Я и пишу: большинство буддистов и учителей кагью в тибетской диаспоре.




> Это - лукавство.


Браво. Когда будешь в следующий раз "хикать" на пхове, вспомни, что ты делаешь это благодаря лукавому Тенга Ринпоче (прости Господи).




> Finita la cОmedia!


Грош цена всем этим торжественным реляциям. Финита будет, когда настоящий Кармапа проведёт в Румтеке церемонию чёрной короны. А пока многолетний статус кво.

----------


## Aleksey L.

http://chelas.org/page.php?id=33
наиболее подробное описание "Истории Крмапы XVII"

----------


## Fat

> Посмотреть хронологию того, как развивались события, и почитать документы можно в основном здесь: http://www.karmapa-issue.org


Оттуда:



> Therefore, I ask every one of you to please guard against those people who have created, and are still creating the negative obstacles in the dharma communities. I request each and every well-wisher to please support both Shamar Rinpoche, and Orgyen Trinley Rinpoche to help fulfill their wishes to restore harmony among the dharma followers. Please give them your support not through feelings of the heart, but by sound judgment of the overall situation.
> 
> Dawa Tsering, Administration of His Holiness Shamarpa Rimpoche, March 19, 2007.

----------


## Dechen Zangmo

Госода, позвольте вам напомнить в связи с чем была открыта тема:

Подскажите, пожалуйста, кто знает: 

*- Могут ли последователи одной традиции получать лунги у Учителей другой традиции?
- Например, Дзогчен у Кагью или наоборот?
- Приезжают ли тибетские Учителя линии Кагью в Россию? Если да, то кто и когда? 
- Ходят ли последователи Кагью на лекции учителей других традиций?*

1.Да, Учитель Кагью сейчас в Москве и ведет лекцию по мадхьямике.Центр Риме. Ссылка есть в этой теме. И двое участников об этом уже напоминали.
2.На эту лекцию может прийти любой человек, как имеющий отношение к буддизму, так и люди относящие себя к другим конфесиям.
3.Не только последователи Кагью ходят на лекции учителей других традиций.
Какая разница к какой школе себя причесляет практикующий, ведь учителя не зависимо от принадлежности себя к той или иной школе передают учения Будды.
И что вы все обсуждаете Кармап ?  и не надоедает же вам это занятие? Они без вашего участия в этих разборках сами разбирутся. Не надо проявлять такой патриотизм. Лучше свои силы в практике приложите.

----------


## Балла

Да...  Я задал четыре простых вопроса, которые обернулись обсуждениями на семи страницах. Искренне благодарен всем участникам обсуждения, потому что они отвечали в том числе и на те вопросы, которые я пока не задавал, но  все равно, задал бы  их позднее.  Поскольку они уже вертелись на языке  :Smilie:  
На прямые вопросы получены вполне конкретные ответы. 
Спасибо!
Рад тому, что в прогрессивно мыслящем буддийском сообществе - сектанство не в фаворе и каждый волен выбирать того Учителя, который  ему максимально созвучен. А главное - укажет ученику на природу его ума и поможет пройти необходимые этапы.

*Но как выбрать такого Учителя?*
Е.С. Далай-Лама так говорил о выборе Учителя: _"...В  одной из тантр говорится, что поскольку имеется большая опасность(при выборе Учителя) как для мастера, так и для ученика, нужно провести тщательный анализ, даже если он и займет 20 лет. Это очень важно  в  практике гуру-йоги, но, несмотря на всю важность, здесь нет места слепой вере. Считается, что если учения ламы противоречат Доктрине, нужно возражать против них.   В  Пятидесяти станцах о гуру Ашвагоша отмечает, что если лама говорит что-то, что ученик не может принять, то ученик должен объяснить ламе причину этого._.."

Здесь прозвучали очень известные  имена Лам, авторитетные для одних и  совсем не авторитетные для других.
За некоторыми из Лам(по сообщениям) тянется, вообще, чуть ли не криминальный след.  :EEK!:  
Сложно ученику выбирать Учителя, когда не учение, но действия Ламы начинают противоречить Доктрине, как пишут респонденты.
Или это только иллюзия противоречия и все дело в  заблуждении ученика? :Smilie:  
Предвижу ответы: "Все это уже перетерто..." "Не выбирайте  себе Учителя из "подозрительных" Лам..."
Но все же?

Что это - начинает сбываться пророчество Падмасамбхавы?
_"...Монастыри наполнятся женатыми мужчинами, храмы превратятся в военные укрытия, а главные монастырские залы – в помещения бойни. Отшельников с гор сгонят в долины. Великие созерцатели станут сеять зерно, медитаторы пустоты – обогащаться. Монахи заведут жён, а благородные духовники станут разбойниками и грабителями. Распри поднимутся словно ветер...."_

----------


## Кагьюпа

Лама Оле, это Лама Оле. Шамар Ринпоче, это Шамар Ринпоче. Право, смешивать или отождествлять их некорректно. Я достаточно "нахлебался помоев" (извините уж за резкость) Ламы Оле (лично) о ламах, и о Шамаре Ринпоче, и о Кармапах (и о Тхайе Дордже, и о Какхьябе Дордже), о разных Ринпоче (например, Беру Кхенце) не говоря уже о ламах "другой стороны", или мастерах других линий (например, Дуджоме Ринпоче). Я уже говорил в другой теме, что один из работников Благотворительного Фонда Кармапы сказал о "Жуликах в рясах" - "Ложь"! Это просто был политический заказ Ламы Оле для "защиты нашей (АП) работы". Зачастую они берут факты, "смещают акценты" и выдают народу.  
А спроры о "настоящем Кармапе" вам ещё не надоели? Важна чистота линии передачи, а не тот, кто носит корону.

----------

Майя Син (05.12.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

Дорогие участники полемики! 

Прочитав тему, единственное что могу пожелать - накопить ровно столько "заслуг", сколько вы выплеснули здесь, в соответствии с персональным кармическим видением.

Лично для меня драгоценны ВСЕ Учителя (пусть их лотосные стопы твердо стоят на этой земле), в том числе - и лама Оле, и Его Святейшество Далай-лама, и оба 17-х Кармапы... 

На мой непросвященный взгляд, поливая грязью ЕС, вы, тем самым, оскорбляете живое воплощение бодхисаттвы сострадания Авалокитешвары;  если вы осуществляете подобные неблагие действия по отношению к одному из Кармап - ваша карма также будет не лучше...

Судя по всему, ЕС Кармапа 16-й таким образом сильно прикололся, переродившись сразу в двух телах (а он известный шутник был),  :Smilie:  чтобы тем самым проверить "чистоту" восприятия реальности у своих учеников и последователей!  :Smilie: 

"Проблем" между двумя просветленными (какими, несомненно, являются оба Кармапы), из величайшего сострадания действующими на благо всех живых существ, не может быть вообще (а что им делить?). Но вот реальные проблемы могут существовать только в ваших головах. И их возникновение зависит от чистоты ваших собственных мыслей.

----------

Майя Син (05.12.2010)

----------


## Eternal Jew

*Балла*



> Рад тому, что в прогрессивно мыслящем буддийском сообществе - сектанство не в фаворе и каждый волен выбирать того Учителя, который ему максимально созвучен. А главное - укажет ученику на природу его ума и поможет пройти необходимые этапы.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Сложно ученику выбирать Учителя, когда не учение, но действия Ламы начинают противоречить Доктрине, как пишут респонденты.
> 
> Или это только иллюзия противоречия и все дело в заблуждении ученика?


*Дмитрий Кармапенко*



> ... личное дело совести каждого, какому Кармапе он следует, а Кармапа XVI вполне мог "пошутить" и создать себе сразу двоих тулку. Кстати, сам Шамарпа (...)  встретился лично с Е.С. Ургьеном Тринлеем. И надо полагать, для цивилизованных переговоров, а не для очередного выяснения отношений.


*Fatah*



> На самом деле, очень утомило все это..эта возня,грызня и разделение. Очень не хочется этого..
> Хочется, мира, дружбы, сотрудничества, ЕДИНСТВА!


Полностью согласен с каждым! Спасибо!

----------


## Legba

Как последователь Вуду не могу не поддержать сиониста-ортодокса. :Big Grin:  
Копий, действительно, сломано уже много. Обе стороны аппелируют к неким документам, ни одна не в состоянии доказать их подлинность убедительно для противников. На мой взгляд - Кармапы как-нибудь уж без нас разберутся. В конце концов, на данный момент есть три Патрула Ринпоче, два Дзогчена Ринпоче и т.д., и т.д. Есть по поводу этого скандал? Нету. Больше Ринпоче, хороших и разных. Если вам не понравился стоматолог - вы к нему больше не ходите, а не обсуждаете, имеет ли он право называться стоматологом. Может кому-то другому понравится, как знать. В плане личной практики все ёжику понятно - берете "50 строф о почитании Учителя" (или Ламрим Цзонкапы, или Ламрим Гампопы, или Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг) - и делаете, как там написано. Если Учитель отвечает приведенным там критериям - какая фиг разница, кто его кем признает? имеют ведь значение *качества* Учителя, его *квалификация*. А не вверительные грамоты, энцефалограмма и цвет короны. "Вам шашечки - или ехать?"
Что касается "пользы для линии". Для линии полезно, если в ней будет много достойных практиков - монахов и мирян - глубоко знающих Дхарму и применяющих эти знания в личной практике. И "охота на ведьм" этому помогает меньше всего. 
Предлагаю участникам дискуссии (с обоих сторон!) провести эксперимент. Вот только вам захочется сказать что-то про конфликт на форуме (или в реале) - вы этого не говорите/пишите, а читаете вместо этого "мани" 10 раз (эта процедура не занимает и 30 секунд). И через месяц посчитать, сколько набралось. Мне кажется, Кармапы будут довольны - оба.

----------

Майя Син (05.12.2010)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Кстати, сам Шамарпа встретился лично с Е.С. Ургьеном Тринлеем. И надо полагать, для цивилизованных переговоров, а не для очередного выяснения отношений.


Это правда так.

Инициатором встречи был Ургьен Тринлей Ринпоче. Она была организована при посредничестве Чоки Ньима Ринпоче.

Секретарь Дава Церинг в своем отчете пишет:

«В течение встречи, я отметил и ясно понял, что Ургьен Тринлей Ринпоче настоял на встрече с Шамаром Ринпоче не потому, что он стремится в монастырь Румтек, или хочет получить контроль над монастырем. Ургьен Тринлей Ринпоче, который теперь стал взрослым, приехал, чтобы обсудить, что некоторые из его собственных людей, так называемые борцы от его имени, фактически неправильно используют его имя и положение в их собственных эгоистичных целях.

В то же самое время, Ургьен Тринлей Ринпоче признал, что для него было важно встретиться с Шамаром Ринпоче, так как они оба работают над тем, чтобы восстановить мир в сообществах.

Поэтому, я прошу каждого из вас принять меры против тех людей, которые создали, и все еще создают отрицательные препятствия в сообществах дхармы. Я прошу всех людей доброй воли поддержать Шамара Ринпоче и Ургьен Тринлей Ринпоче с тем, чтобы помочь им реализовать общее желание восстановить гармонию среди последователей Дхармы. Пожалуйста, окажите им вашу поддержку без излишней эмоциональности, а в соответствии со здравым и разумным суждением о ситуации в целом».

Дава Церинг, администрация Е.С. Shamarpa Rimpoche, 19 марта 2007.

Источник: http://www.shamarpa.org

----------

Майя Син (05.12.2010)

----------


## Fat

В Москве сейчас дает учение "шамарпинский" кхенпо, но на московских сайтах АП это событие как-бы не замечается - про "ищем дом" - есть, анонс лекции Лены Леонтьевой - есть. Почему про тибетского учителя "родной" линии - ни слова?


Кто-нибудь знает историю появления этого учителя в Москве?

----------


## Karma Dorje

> В Москве сейчас дает учение "шамарпинский" кхенпо, но на московских сайтах АП это событие как-бы не замечается - про "ищем дом" - есть, анонс лекции Лены Леонтьевой - есть. Почему про тибетского учителя "родной" линии - ни слова?
> 
> 
> Кто-нибудь знает историю появления этого учителя в Москве?


К сожалению я не в курсе, но с большим бы удовольствием просил бы его о поучениях. Кто кстати занимается организацией его поездок?

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Когда будешь в следующий раз "...кать" на пхове, вспомни, что ты делаешь это благодаря лукавому Тенга Ринпоче (прости Господи).


К чему этот пафос?  :Smilie: 

Никто не умаляет духовных заслуг Тенги Ринпоче. Но ты, должно быть, знаешь специфику Линии Карма Кагью. В этой школе держателем всех передач и учений является Е.С.Кармапа - живое воплощение Будды Дордже Чанга (Ваджрадхары), а все остальные ламы действуют от его имени и по поручению. Тенга Ринпоче стал известным и ученым ламой только благодаря своему учителю Е.С. Кармапе и передал пхову Оле по просьбе Е.С.Шамарпы, так как передачу от Аянга Римпоче уже нельзя было использовать.

Если Оле и Шамарпа считают, что Тенга Ринпоче повел себя неблагодарно, то, наверно, у них есть на то свои основания. В любом, случае это касается только их взаимоотношений. Я же призываю блюсти в первую очередь свои собственные самайи, а не оценивать поступки лам, и не просто лам – а нашего непосредственного учителя, от которого и ты и я получали Прибежище, учение и пхову. Я имею в виду Ламу Оле Нидала. You see?




> Финита будет, когда настоящий Кармапа проведёт в Румтеке церемонию чёрной короны. А пока многолетний статус кво.


Согласен. Точку пока рано ставить.

----------


## куру хунг

> . Но ты, должно быть, знаешь специфику Линии Карма Кагью. В этой школе держателем всех передач и учений является Е.С.Кармапа .... а все остальные ламы действуют от его имени и по поручению.


 Прикольно. А эт как ? а Дим? рассказал бы поподробнее.

 Специфика Карма Кагью(все остальные ламы действуют от его имени и по поручению, как ты выразился), если и была,  то крайне непродолжительное время, когда тибетцы оказались в изгнании, а ЕСДЛ был ещё достаточно молод, что б стать обьединяющей духовной и политической силой для тибетцев. Да и остальные все 12 или 14 малых школ Кагью к тому времени, были на грани исчезновения.
 А во всём остальном , ничем она никогда особо и не отличалась от других. Есть глава школы,а  есть высшии и реализованные ламы, тулку и тэртоны.
 И им никакого дела не было до того что бы *действовать от чьего то  имени и по поручению*
 Кого и чему хотели тому и обучали, давали посвящения и передачи.

----------


## куру хунг

> Нет. Такая специфика в Карма Кагью существовала всегда. Кармапа (как воплощение Будды Ваджрадхары) - во все времена был главным Держателем Линии, всех учений и всех передач школы Карма Кагью.


 Ну а что значит главным держателем линии? Какой такой линии? Каких именно передач?
 И что были -неглавные держателии линии? или просто держателии этой линии? И в чём их отличие от Кармапы?
 Растолкуй ка мне ? Как ты это понимаешь?

----------


## куру хунг

> Что касается тертонов - это специфика Старой Школы (Ньингма).


 Тэртоны были во всех школах ТБ, только в Нингме их было поболее, чем у других.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Ну, а что значит главным держателем линии?


Главный значит главный, то есть тот от кого передача распространяется дальше. 




> Какой такой линии?


Карма Кагью. 




> Каких именно передач?


Тебе ли не знать каких передач? В первую очередь передача Махамудры - шесть йог Наропы, учения Майтри, Карма Ньинтиг и др. 




> И что были - неглавные держателии линии?


Были и есть. Прежде всего это - Лама в Красной Короне Шамарпа. В некоторые исторические моменты, когда не было перерождения Шамарпы - держателем был Ситупа, когда не было Ситупы, были другие доверенные ламы. 




> И в чём их отличие от Кармапы?


Они все работают от имени и по поручению главного Держателя, то есть Кармапы - источника всех передач.

http://www.buddhism.ru/teachers/karmapa.php

"Во время между воплощениями Кармап и до достижения ими совершеннолетия поучения сохраняли и передавали держатели линии - Шамарпы (Ламы в Красной Короне)."

http://www.karmapa.ru/history/garland.htm

"Структура тибетского Буддизма основана на понятии "передачи" - когда учения и методы передаются от учителя к ученику, который, в свою очередь, вручает эти учения своим ученикам. Это дало рост множеству "линий преемственности" - последовательностей передачи мудрости дхармы от одного великого мастера к следующему. Мастерами часто являлись "ламы-воплощенцы" со сменяющимися "держателями линии", поддерживающими передачу в период от смерти до прихода возраста следующего воплощения.

Школа Карма Кагью Тибетского Буддизма - пример такой линии. Кармапа, который стал первым сознательно перевоплощающимся ламой в 12-ом веке, и сейчас находится в 17 воплощении, является сокровищницей учений. Его держатели линии преемственности - сами воплощающиеся ламы Шамарпа, Тай Ситупа, Джамгён Конгтрул и Гьялцап Ринпоче.

Иногда это называют Линией Нашёптывания, не потому что мастер в буквальном смысле шептал учения своему ученику, но скорее имея ввиду непрерывную устную передачу особо отобранным ученикам. "

----------


## куру хунг

> =
>  Как бы там ни было, я никогда не слышал о тертонах в линии Сакья, или Гелуг (иногда приводят в пример Пятого Далай Ламу, но это неоднозначное мнение). Поделитесь информацией, плиз.


 Ну здрастя, Легба!!!!
 Тулку Тондуб Римпоче. "Тайные учения Тибета"
 Уддияна. 2006 г.

 Там есть списки тэртонов от начальных времён и до нашего времени.

----------


## куру хунг

> Они все работают от имени и по поручению главного Держателя, то есть Кармапы - источника всех передач.


 Бу-га-га. Ржунимагу.
Мож хватит уже здесь, потчевать нас "историей Кагью от Нидала".

 Да будет тебе известно, что уже при жизни 1-го Кармапы, в Кагью выделилось, как минимум , так называемые "Четыре великии линии", а до конца 12-го века, выделились ещё и "восемь малых линий".
 И в последующем, они все вели достаточно автономный образ жизни. Не удивлюсь, что в условиях Тибета, некоторые из этих многочисленных школ, могли и не подозревать о существовании Кармап и Карма Кагью.
 О какой работе от имени и по поручению Кармапы, ты там постоянно говоришь?
 Если уж чем и выделяется традиция Кагью, среди школ ТБ, то как раз с точностью до наоборот-анархизмом и аллергией на централизацию.

----------


## Аорс

Вообще не вижу проблемы ,с двумя Кармапами. Выскажу еретическую мысль. А что,если они оба подлинные.В последнее время ничего не слышал из комментов Оле Нидала.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Вообще не вижу проблемы ,с двумя Кармапами. Выскажу еретическую мысль. А что,если они оба подлинные.В последнее время ничего не слышал из комментов Оле Нидала.


А потом 2 Панчен-ламы подлинными станут, 2 Далай-ламы......и понеслось.....
Сколько у нас в свое время царевичей Дмитриев было, тоже ведь у каждого свои последователи были, это же не говорит о подлинности. 
Остается только надееться, что дуальность на всех уровнях исчезнет как можно скорее - Ом Мани Падме Хум

----------


## Dechen Zangmo

Карма Дордже,Вы не могли бы попробовать прочитать свои заявления с начала? Возможно Вы обратите внимание на то, что несколько людей пытаются Вам дать понять, что б Вы успокоились и не вносили смуту.Вы же все с "ног на голову" поставили. Попытайтесь все же проанализировать свои обращения.Вы все что-то хотите доказать ссылаясь на архивы но при этом не забываете написать, что Ваш Учитель самый лучший, а все остальные...Ни как не пойму, не ужели Ваш Учитель учил Вас оскорблять других людей? Вот мусолите и мусолите одно и тоже! Ваше эго просто фонтанирует. Но форум предназначен не для проявления эга. Вы уже оскомину набили .Форум в базар превращаете.Все одно и то же.Успокойтесь. Вы не задумывались над тем, что от Вас можно устать?Ни кто не посягается на Вашего Учителя, а по сему и Вы будьте корректны.Для практикующего ваше поведение по отношению к другим Учителям просто вопиюще и бестактно. Уважайте людей.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Да будет тебе известно, что уже при жизни 1-го Кармапы, в Кагью выделилось, как минимум , так называемые "Четыре великии линии", а до конца 12-го века, выделились ещё и "восемь малых линий". 
>  И в последующем, они все вели достаточно автономный образ жизни. Не удивлюсь, что в условиях Тибета, некоторые из этих многочисленных школ, могли и не подозревать о существовании Кармап и Карма Кагью.
>  О какой работе от имени и по поручению Кармапы, ты там постоянно говоришь?
>  Если уж чем и выделяется традиция Кагью, среди школ ТБ, то как раз с точностью до наоборот- анархизмом и аллергией на централизацию.


Куру, не тупи. Протри глаза и читай внимательней. Речь шла о специфике только Линии *Карма Кагью*, а не о всей школе Кагью. Карма Кагью - это одна из "четырех великих линий" школы Кагью и главный держатель учений и передач в ней - всегда Кармапа.

----------


## Викарий

Большая просьба, где можно узнать  все таки из-за чего произошел раскол в Карма -Кагью? Информация есть только из источников Алмазного пути. Хотелось бы узнать мнение другой стороны. Зарание спасибо.

----------


## куру хунг

> Большая просьба, где можно узнать  все таки из-за чего произошел раскол в Карма -Кагью? Информация есть только из источников Алмазного пути. Хотелось бы узнать мнение другой стороны. Зарание спасибо.


 Здесь например

http://chelas.org/page.php?id=33

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

http://www.pcplanets.com/videoyoutube-RIINy9dXpk8.shtml

----------


## Ондрий

> Зачем придумывать истории про "изучающих только тексты", я не понимаю.


потому что Оле сказал: все остальные - лохи.

На что Тилопа ответил: 


- Не скрою, это не та группа, которую я желал бы видеть в Калмыкии. Мы открыты для контакта с представителями разных вероисповеданий. У нас в республике есть и протестанты, и католики. Но никому из них не приходит в голову говорить от имени калмыцкого народа.

Как известно, в тибетском буддизме четыре основные школы: Нингма, Сакья, Кагью и Гелугпа. Традиционно буддизм в России относится к школе Гелугпа, к которой принадлежит наша организация. Остальные три здесь никогда себя особенно не проявляли. Но я считал важным изучать все четыре традиции, чтобы лучше понять их. К сожалению, наша толерантность привела к тому, что представители движения Карма Кагью обосновались в Калмыкии.

http://religion.sova-center.ru/event...F18C9?print=on

...Негативно Тэло Тулку относится к представителям буддийской школы Карма Кагью, достаточно популярной в России, поскольку проповедуемые ими ценности "противоречат четырем ценностям буддизма".

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....t=%D2%FD%EB%EE

P.S. поясню - имелась ввиду КК АП Оле

Кто еще тут будет спорить с *самим* Тилопой? 
 :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=249

----------


## Alex S.

Вопрос: на какой стадии практики различие между Кармапами (по
критерию "истинности") играет роль?  IMHO, для практики только
подошедших к Дхарме, это не столь релевантно.

P.S. Этот вопрос не относится ни к тому, кем является Оле, ни
намечался для какого-либо его "оправдания" т.к. это уже
отдельна тема.

----------


## PampKin Head

Просто странно слышать: "Мы - Кагью"... Вы - Камцанг Кагью (в лучшем случае). Причем остальные школы начало берут не от Кармапы, а от другого ученика Гампопы (главы Дакпо Кагью) - Пхагмодрукпы.

P.S. Кста, для справки... На Древе Прибежища Друкпа Кагью в центре - Будда Ваджрадара. И в нендро "Кармапа Ченно" отсутствует, гуру-йога своя.

+ "радостный йогин" *Друкпа* Кюнле, бывший долго монахом до известных событий, описанных в книге "Божественный сумасброд" - в Линии Приемственности Друкпа Кагью.

----------


## К. Дордже

Ну а кто пойдет на лекцию завтра?

PS. Расскажите, почему Карма Че Чог прекратил преподавать в элистинском филиале КИБИ?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А что так тебя смущает, в слове"западного"? Буддизм "тибетского" образца. Вот так лучше? Аааа,понятно у Друкпа с Кагью,такой же непримиримый антагонизм меж собою,как у христиантва с исламом!


Меня ничего не смущает. 

 :Smilie:  

Антагонизма нет, просто хотелось бы точности... + Карма Кагью тибетцев немного отличается от ветви Оле Нидала. Это традиционная тибетская школа.



> PS. Расскажите, почему Карма Че Чог прекратил преподавать в элистинском филиале КИБИ?


Потому что каждый год в КИБИ Элисты приезжали преподавать разные кхенпо.

+ печально, но факт: интерес к КИБИ со стороны российской\СНГ Камцанг Кагью был чрезвычайно мал (почему и прекратилось это благое дело, але).

----------


## К. Дордже

> Потому что каждый год в КИБИ Элисты приезжали преподавать разные кхенпо.


А я думал, там только кхенпо Карма Че Чог занятия вел.

Поясню смысл моего вопроса--краем уха слышал от Ламы Оле, что причина прекращения деятельности КИБИ в Элисте-"бегство" кхенпо. Уточнить у Ламы не удалось-очень много учеников с более важными вопросами.
Никак не могу спросить о тех событиях, например, у Славы Ермолина, может здесь кто знает. 

Только не ругайте Учителей.




> + печально, но факт: интерес к КИБИ со стороны российской\СНГ Камцанг Кагью был чрезвычайно мал (почему и прекратилось это благое дело, але).


пока печатал, уже отвечают... спасибо.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А я думал, там только кхенпо Карма Че Чог занятия вел.
> 
> Поясню смысл моего вопроса--краем уха слышал от Ламы Оле, что причина прекращения деятельности КИБИ в Элисте-"бегство" кхенпо. Уточнить у Ламы не удалось-очень много учеников с более важными вопросами.
> Никак не могу спросить о тех событиях, например, у Славы Ермолина, может здесь кто знает. 
> 
> Только не ругайте Учителей.


Бегство кхенпо - это оригинальная интерпретация... Хотя зерно здравое в этом есть: не так много найдется желающих жить будучи вырванным из своей культуры. Хотя сейчас есть положительные примеры в РФ.

P.S. Почему говорю? Учился в КИБИ в 1999 году.

P.S.S. Для продвинутых: Камцанг Кагью = Карма Кагью.

----------


## PampKin Head

> *А это кто-то отрицает? Если не ошибаюсь, в предисловии к книге-ясно написанно о принадлежности Друкпы Кюнле.*


Не все читают предисловие, наверное. )




> То есть нам "Кагью"говорить нельзя,а вам значит можно.Логика просто-таки абсурдная.


Кагью - это все школы Кагью, а не только Карма Кагью.

Просто я о чем: сначала выскакивает гражданин с криками - "Мы - Кагью", а потом начинаются темы про двух Кармап. Окружающим и невдамек, что есть Кагью, которым до этого большого дела нет.

Опять же рекламные слоганы: "Мы - Кагью - радостные йогины - в монастырях только тексты зубрят - лей скорее чангу в габалу, да побольше..."

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Что за нападки,я понять всё не могу.


*ВАДЖРАДХАТУ Ассоциация буддистских центpов медитации 
11 апpеля 1984 года*
_Доpогие члены Сангхи! 
По пpосьбе Ваджpачаpьи (Чогьяма Трунгпы - Д.К.) я пишу, дабы инфоpмиpовать вас о ситуации, котоpая недавно имела место в центpах Дхаpмадхату в Сан-Фpанциско и Беpкли. Похоже, что некий господин Оле Нидал пpедставился в центpах Дхаpмадхату с письмом от Его Пpеподобия Шамаpа Ринпоче, пpеподносящим его как подлинного учителя Дхаpмы, уполномоченного Его Святейшеством 16 Каpмапой учить и давать Пpибежище и обеты Бодхисаттвы. Он наугад учит последователей Ваджpаяны техникам медитации, таким, как визуализация Его Святейшества Каpмапы и так далее. К тому же он благословляет людей pеликвенным амулетом, котоpый, как он заявляет, содеpжит по волоску от каждого из шестнадцати Каpмап, вместе с дpугими pеликвиями. 

Согласно отчетам от Посла из Сан-Фpанциско и дpугих главных учеников в pайоне залива, господину Нидалу удалось спpовоциpовать значительное смятение сpеди наших учеников там и вообще наpушить атмосфеpу святости. Согласно всем отчетам, его стиль обучения более, нежели содеpжание, пpотивоpечит всему, чему нас учили и что мы пpизнали доподлинным. Общее воспpиятие его подхода нашими учениками: самовозвеличение, сопpовождаемое стpемлением пpоизвести впечатление во что бы то ни стало. Он говоpит о том, что "имел чудесные сильные пеpеживания, котоpые хоpоши для всех чувствующих существ", и он также много говоpит о своих личных опытах облагодетельствования pазличными йидамами. В общем и целом его пpеподнесение Дхаpмы описывалось как усиленное pекламиpование товаpа со скудным юмоpом или вовсе без него и выпячиваемым отсутствием обыденности. 

Ваджpачаpья дал мне инстpукции сказать вам, что господина Нидала нежелательно видеть ни в одном из наших центpов в pоли учителя. Ваджpачаpья очень сильно чувствует, что со стоpоны господина Нидала исходит некое настоящее извpащение намеpений и пожеланий Его Святейшества Каpмапы. Как мы знаем, вследствие силы учений Ваджpаяны существует много пpедупpеждений относительно pазpыва самайи и возможностей впадения в состояние Рудpы. Были пpимеpы и в пpошлом, когда ученики из запутанности злоупотpебляли этими дpагоценными учениями для того, чтобы создавать личностную кpепость шаpлатанства и культа эго. Похоже, что так обстоит дело и с господином Нидалом. 
Поэтому вы должны быть особо пpедусмотpительны и наотpез отказываться от любых попыток с его стоpоны учить или действовать как-то иначе в качестве пpедставителя нашей линии. 
Ваджpачаpья попpосил, чтобы это письмо было отпpавлено в ваш центp вместе с пpилагаемой фотогpафией господина Нидала. 
Ваджpачаpья посылает свои благословения для вашего кpепкого здоpовья, пpоцветания и успеха на пути. 
Ваш в Дхаpме (подпись) Ваджpа-pегент Озел Тендзин_
(Текст взят из книги Оле Нидала "Верхом на тигре" )

*О Чогьяме Трунгпе Ринпоче*

----------


## Аорс

> *ВАДЖРАДХАТУ Ассоциация буддистских центpов медитации 
> 11 апpеля 1984 года*
> _Доpогие члены Сангхи! 
> По пpосьбе Ваджpачаpьи (Чогьяма Трунгпы - Д.К.) я пишу, дабы инфоpмиpовать вас о ситуации, котоpая недавно имела место в центpах Дхаpмадхату в Сан-Фpанциско и Беpкли. Похоже, что некий господин Оле Нидал пpедставился в центpах Дхаpмадхату с письмом от Его Пpеподобия Шамаpа Ринпоче, пpеподносящим его как подлинного учителя Дхаpмы, уполномоченного Его Святейшеством 16 Каpмапой учить и давать Пpибежище и обеты Бодхисаттвы. Он наугад учит последователей Ваджpаяны техникам медитации, таким, как визуализация Его Святейшества Каpмапы и так далее. К тому же он благословляет людей pеликвенным амулетом, котоpый, как он заявляет, содеpжит по волоску от каждого из шестнадцати Каpмап, вместе с дpугими pеликвиями. 
> 
> Согласно отчетам от Посла из Сан-Фpанциско и дpугих главных учеников в pайоне залива, господину Нидалу удалось спpовоциpовать значительное смятение сpеди наших учеников там и вообще наpушить атмосфеpу святости. Согласно всем отчетам, его стиль обучения более, нежели содеpжание, пpотивоpечит всему, чему нас учили и что мы пpизнали доподлинным. Общее воспpиятие его подхода нашими учениками: самовозвеличение, сопpовождаемое стpемлением пpоизвести впечатление во что бы то ни стало. Он говоpит о том, что "имел чудесные сильные пеpеживания, котоpые хоpоши для всех чувствующих существ", и он также много говоpит о своих личных опытах облагодетельствования pазличными йидамами. В общем и целом его пpеподнесение Дхаpмы описывалось как усиленное pекламиpование товаpа со скудным юмоpом или вовсе без него и выпячиваемым отсутствием обыденности. 
> 
> Ваджpачаpья дал мне инстpукции сказать вам, что господина Нидала нежелательно видеть ни в одном из наших центpов в pоли учителя. Ваджpачаpья очень сильно чувствует, что со стоpоны господина Нидала исходит некое настоящее извpащение намеpений и пожеланий Его Святейшества Каpмапы. Как мы знаем, вследствие силы учений Ваджpаяны существует много пpедупpеждений относительно pазpыва самайи и возможностей впадения в состояние Рудpы. Были пpимеpы и в пpошлом, когда ученики из запутанности злоупотpебляли этими дpагоценными учениями для того, чтобы создавать личностную кpепость шаpлатанства и культа эго. Похоже, что так обстоит дело и с господином Нидалом. 
> Поэтому вы должны быть особо пpедусмотpительны и наотpез отказываться от любых попыток с его стоpоны учить или действовать как-то иначе в качестве пpедставителя нашей линии. 
> ...


 *Какая же всё-таки нереальная ревность,желчь,и ненависть,сквозит из сего письма.  Хто такий  Чогъял Трунгпа? Истина в последней инстанции?*

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> *Какая же всё-таки нереальная ревность,желчь,и ненависть,сквозит из сего письма.  Хто такий  Чогъял Трунгпа? Истина в последней инстанции?*


Чогьям Трунгпа - прошедший полную подготовку традиционный учитель линии кагью, посланный Е.С.Кармапой на Запад задолго до того, как Оле и Ханна Нидал вернулись из Индии в Копенгаген. Подробнее можно прочесть по ссылке.

Вы считаете, что у вас всё традиционно - вот оценка традиционного ламы кагью, великого учителя, основавшего немало центров в США и Европе. Ни малейшей ревности в этом письме не вижу. Ревновать к Нидалу по каким-то мирским причинам Трунгпа никак не мог: у него было множество учеников, среди которых был чуть ли не весь цвет американской интеллигенции того времени.

----------


## Аорс

> Чогьям Трунгпа - прошедший полную подготовку традиционный учитель линии кагью, посланный Е.С.Кармапой на Запад задолго до того, как Оле и Ханна Нидал вернулись из Индии в Копенгаген. Подробнее можно прочесть по ссылке. *И что,он один? Вообще-то к Оле обращался  с просьбой о распространении Дхармы-сам 16 Кармапа.Или для вас главное условие истинности,это временные отрезки? У меня больше причин не доверять в этом вопросе Чогъялу Трунгпа. И если вы не видите в этом письме никакой политики,и ревности(ученики-то всегда нужны.и лучше,что бы они не разбегались.),то я и не знаю,как вам это объяснить. Ведь это чистая психология,догадаться не сложно.*
> Вы считаете, что у вас всё традиционно - вот оценка традиционного ламы кагью, великого учителя, основавшего немало центров в США и Европе. Ни малейшей ревности в этом письме не вижу. Ревновать к Нидалу по каким-то мирским причинам Трунгпа никак не мог: у него было множество учеников, среди которых был чуть ли не весь цвет американской интеллигенции того времени.


 А вот про "цвет американской интеллигенции",это вы лихо настрочили. Не смешите. :Wink:  Ну хорошо,а зачем тогда Трунгпа настрочил этот поклёп,если ему ,как вы говорите:- "до Нидала не было никакого дела"?Ась? Ваша версия. :Big Grin:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> А вот про "цвет американской интеллигенции",это вы лихо настрочили. Не смешите.


Что смешного? Это правда. Учениками Трунгпы были действительно неординарные люди, от Аллена Гинзберга до Рамма Даса. И известность Нидала до сих пор несопоставима с известностью Трунгпы. Даже я, сидючи в Харькове, читал книги Ринпоче уже в 1997 г., а с брошюрками Нидала столкнулся на свою беду только через два года, по случаю купив их у букиниста на книжном рынке.




> Ну хорошо,а зачем тогда Трунгпа настрочил этот поклёп,если ему ,как вы говорите:- "до Нидала не было никакого дела"?


Затем, что Нидал без спросу явился в его центры со своими лекциями и начал "давать Учение", то есть рассказывать на своём обычном уровне, "каким всё является на самом деле". Собственно, всё объясняется в самом письме, оно обращено к последователям Трунгпы Ринпоче.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Одним из величайших в истории учителей Кагью считаю Гендюна Ринпоче, а вот как он отзывался о деятельности Ламы Оле?


Тайна сия велика есть. Зато известно, как Оле отзывается о его ретритном центре и учениках.  :Embarrassment: 




> Мнение 16 Кармапы


И это пока на самом деле тайна. Во всяком случае, Кармапа так и не дал ему звания ламы.




> Если бы в наше время жил бы Друкпа Кюнле или Марпа, то своими действиями и откровениями они бы взбесили бы не менее (если не поболее) "святого" народа из числа буддийской сангхи.


Марпа безумной мудростью не развлекался - после обучения в Индии мирно учил, пил пиво и пахал поле. Это Трунгпа-то Ринпоче - "святой народ"?  :Big Grin:  Да он столько дров наломал, что Оле выглядит невинным младенцем! В Шотландии и Штатах до сих пор помнят его безумную мудрость...

----------


## andykh

> Что смешного? Это правда. Учениками Трунгпы были действительно неординарные люди, от Аллена Гинзберга до Рамма Даса. И известность Нидала до сих пор несопоставима с известностью Трунгпы. Даже я, сидючи в Харькове, читал книги Ринпоче уже в 1997 г., а с брошюрками Нидала столкнулся на свою беду только через два года, по случаю купив их у букиниста на книжном рынке.
> 
> Затем, что Нидал без спросу явился в его центры со своими лекциями и начал "давать Учение", то есть рассказывать на своём обычном уровне, "каким всё является на самом деле". Собственно, всё объясняется в самом письме, оно обращено к последователям Трунгпы Ринпоче.


Расскажите об Осел Тендзине тогда, Дима, че уж там, не стесняйтесь  :Smilie:  Не все же "нидаловцам" выдавать свою точку зрения за единственно правильную, надо ж обе стороны выслушать?  :Big Grin:  И что сейчас с Ваджрадхату? 

PS. Букинистами навеяли. В 2005 и 2007 году искал в Америке в магазинах книжки Трунгпы - нету. Нидала тоже нет, но это-то понятно - масштаб организации не тот - а в Америке этих буддистов как у нас харизматов. А у букинистов - только Нидал, зато чуть ли не библиографические редкости встречались, включая первое издание Entering The Diamond Way восемьдесят замшелого какого-то года, еще до раскола. Одна даже с автографом автора, 17 баксов всего. До сих пор жалею, что не купил, редкость все-таки  :Smilie:  Хотя может она до сих пор там стоит, могу адрес магазина дать желающим. Guidebook Of Tibetan Symbols еще в первый приезд присмотрел, а через 2 года таки купил - как стояла "от входа налево, третья полка сверху", так 2 года и простояла  :Smilie:

----------


## Аорс

> Что смешного? Это правда. Учениками Трунгпы были действительно неординарные люди, от Аллена Гинзберга до Рамма Даса. И известность Нидала до сих пор несопоставима с известностью Трунгпы. Даже я, сидючи в Харькове, читал книги Ринпоче уже в 1997 г., а с брошюрками Нидала столкнулся на свою беду только через два года, по случаю купив их у букиниста на книжном рынке. *Были,были, кто же спорит.Ну а почему такой максималистский термин-"все"? непонятно. А почему на свою беду?Как вы неуважительно сказали"брошюрки",выдаёт ваше,и лично ваше отношение,к этому мастеру. Когда говорят про "брошюрки"Трунгпы,вам же наверняка это не нравиться.Будьте более уважительны по отношению к другим. Даже если эти "другие",вам не нравяться. * 
> 
> 
> Затем, что Нидал без спросу явился в его центры со своими лекциями и начал "давать Учение", то есть рассказывать на своём обычном уровне, "каким всё является на самом деле".  *Это ваша версия. Хотелось бы послушать версию оппонентов.*Собственно, всё объясняется в самом письме, оно обращено к последователям Трунгпы Ринпоче.


 *А ну да,"антихристь" пришёл,сангху баламутит. Ну не хотите признавать подлинные причины,не признавайте.Если у Чогъяла Трунгпа были такие твёрдые ученики,то зачем он писал всё это? Вам не кажется это весьма странным?*

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Если у Чогъяла Трунгпа были такие твёрдые ученики,то зачем он писал всё это? Вам не кажется это весьма странным?


Слушайте, от Вашего жирного шрифта уже в глазах рябит. Употребляйте такие сильные средства осмысленно.  :Smilie: 

Встречный вопрос: если у Нидала такие твёрдые ученики, почему им не рекомендуется на раннем этапе читать книги других учителей и настоятельно не рекомендуется посещать лекции и посвящения лам других традиций?




> Расскажите об Осел Тендзине тогда, Дима, че уж там, не стесняйтесь


А чего *мне-то* стесняться? Ну был он "голубым", да ещё заболел СПИДом, да ещё заражал своих учеников, чем причинил немало бед Сангхе, когда всё вышло наружу. Единичный случай, хоть и скандальный. У Трунгпы с ориентацией было всё в порядке.  :Smilie: 




> И что сейчас с Ваджрадхату?


Всё ОК. Можете и сами почитать:
http://russia.shambhala.info
http://www.shambhala.org
http://shambhala-europe.org

----------


## Alex

И все же еще раз повторю когда-то мной уже высказанное предложение к модераторам. Давайте последуем примеру американского буддийского форума - e-sangh'и - и установим *жесткое правило*, запрещающее любые обсуждения вопроса о двух Кармапах. Не на пользу это никому.

Я сам - "ситупинец" и *далеко не в восторге* от "стиля" АП. Но все перепалки (с обеих сторон) неизменно вызывают у меня очень нехорошее чувство (конечно, это мое субъективное видение, и не стоит его абсолютизировать). Повторю еще раз: наши взаимные разборки только *мешают* нашей же практике (что не означает, впрочем, что у меня нет своего мнения по данному вопросу - но я предпочитаю отследить возникновение в моем уме стремления убедить всех в своей правоте).

Вот, надавал тут советов, словно самый умный. Простите, друзья.

----------


## Ануруддха

Тема закрыта и через некоторое время саморастворится в сияющем свете пустоты. В общем нет меня у желания вычленять из нее что-то и информативное. Если кто хочет может кратко законспектировать (сущностные аспекты) и повесить отдельной темой.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Пользуясь предоставленными полномочиями либерального и неполиткорректного "редактора" (фактически мусорщика, разгребающего чужие отходы*  :Smilie: ), я выделил все ветви полезного и содержательного оффтопика в отдельные темы: 
Три Тела Будды и вопрос о тулку
Ранняя Ваджраяна и монашество

Эта тема почищена от сообщений провокационных, малосодержательных, от шпилек в адрес собеседника, от грубых перепалок. При этом обсуждение всех "слишком сложных" вопросов осталось на месте, но ИМХО тема теперь выглядит пристойно. Если администрация БФ с этим не согласна, пусть повторно удаляет и снимает с меня модераторские полномочия.

Восстанавливаю тему в закрытом виде, дабы ни у кого не было соблазна опять превратить её в полигон ядерных испытаний.  :Wink:  Считаю, что она была не бессмысленной: приведены аргументы, ссылки, документы. Пусть читатели разбираются сами.

_________________
* См. http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=173

----------

